# Exercise with IVF



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Just looking for a bit of advice, we will be going for our third IVF attempt in GCRM in the next few months, I usually do some slow running once or twice a week, and was thinking about joining some other exercise classes although I'm not too sure if a lot of exercise is recommended, what do you all think, any advice would be greatly appreciated.....

Thanks
Joanne xx


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Joanne

I was told no just walking something really light


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Zemer, thats what I was thinking, so I guess I will have to stop the running now!!!!


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

No lifting , definitely no vacuuming and heavy house chores  I feel like a parasite


----------



## catherineann (Mar 4, 2013)

at what stage are you supposed to cut down on exercise? I start down re hopefully on 11 June - should I cut down on exercise from then or now? I do spinning  and boxing which are both full on and i dont know whether to continue or not or whether to switch to something like pilates or yoga?.....


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Zemer, 

Is this only whilst on the drugs or in the months leading up to IVF, I am hoping to do my cycle in Mid August......no vacuuming from now??


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi ladies!

I think the exercise is partly to do with potentially causing a little bit of damage to the ovaries near the end while they are enlarged with lots of follicles and also using your energy through exercise when your body needs it to keep them follicles growing!  I may be wrong but this is how I understood it from my clinic!

So iv always found it fine to continue to exercise right up until starting the stims part, I always exercised through down regulating!  

It always made sense to me anyway and I have always been fine!

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

After EC no vacuuming and heavy lifting I'm not sure about exercise since I have done nothing since Xmas  except walking my dog


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awh ok after EC yes, well I will deffo not be doing anything like that after, but perhaps now it is okay to do a little light running a few times a week until nearer the time, I hope  
Any other advice on this out there, please let me know......

Joanne x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Joanne, 
Low impact sports is considered ok so swimming, yoga etc thats the advice I was given anyhow. I normally act like a beached whale when those embies get on board though.  A nurse once told me dont do anything you would regret, so if some light exercise is keeping you stress free and helping you deal with the situation I would imagine thats kinda good, you know your body and what it is used to.  xxx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Joanne

I know u be thinking I really should be exercising and go on as normal, but I asked about this a they told me do nothing while on the stimming stage to give ur self  100% chance and not regret it. Take the road of least regret and enjoy not having to exercise  When u get ur wee baby u can do all the exercising you want with the pram,

Best of luck for your cycle xx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks mmcm and katiebells, I really appreciate your replies, I will continue with my light exercise until I start all the drugs and then just take it easy!!!

Thanks so much, I wish you all the very best also

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

I think anything that ure used to is ok though check with clinic.I was running about 11 miles a week (over 3 sessions) an doing floor toning exercises though I was doing none of this when doing treatment only going out on bike a lot because I was use to exercise. Walking is very good though which Ireland is great for.


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Iconn

I will continue to do so until the drugs start and then do some walking like you say, I didn't do anything with my last cycle apart from getting up to use the bathroom, I really think you need to keep moving about a little

Joanne x


----------

